
Microsoft Teams Satire - drewwcarpenter
https://github.com/ryanbrookepayne/tech-satire/blob/master/microsoft-teams.md
======
acephal
It's not just the loss of context and taxonomy/ontology of information it's
that everywhere in our culture people are being further and further enticed to
solely think in terms of arbitrarily coordinated stream of consciousness which
means people aren't getting regular practice at sustaining long chains of
reasoning and describing those chains comprehensively to other people if that
makes sense. I mean just think about the phenomenon of people reading and
reacting to headlines, particularly political ones, versus reading the
articles and providing sensible input about them. It's not just people are too
lazy and entitled to their opinion, its also that reading long chains of
information is getting prohibitive for their brain to allocate for. I've
noticed this even in myself as once I left philosophical academia (continental
European philosophy, to be specific), which involved reading ridiculously long
chains elaborating a single idea such as Kant's _Critique of Pure Reason_ or
Heidegger's _Being and Time_ , for SWE, I've gotten increasingly worse at
being able read great lengths of text year over year. You can argue one needs
to pull themselves up by the bootstrap but this problem is in very similar
territory to "I'm the only person on my avant garde social network and
everyone else is on Facebook".

